# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  ادامه تاپیک چیکار کنیم از بهمن میخوایم شروع کنیم،با راهکارهای مجرب افراد سالهای گذشته

## vida76

سلام بروبکس خوشگل
من یه تاپیک زدم در مورد شروع از بهمن و صفر مطلق،بچه ها اومدن گفتن که حاجی اینکه فقط انگیزشی بود و توخالی
اگه مرد میدونی بیا بزن لنگش کن و راهکاری برنامه ای چیزی که مجرب و تجربه شده باشه ارائه بده تا ما رو هم از این سردرگمی خلاص کنی
چیکار کنیم که اگه از بهمن شروع کردیم موفق بشیم،بیا و دقیق اینا رو مو به مو توضیح بده و فقط طبل توخالی نباش که بیای الکی زر مفت بزنی و ما گوشمون از این انگیزشی منگیزشیا پره...
خیل خب
منم تصمیم گرفتم که یه زمانی بذارم و بیام دقیقا توضیح بدم که باید چیکار کنید و دقیقا چه برنامه هایی رو پیاده کنید
چون خانه از پای بست ویران است اول به چندتا نکته اشاره میکنم بعد از اون چندتا راهکار برای مشکلات و بعدشم چطوری درس بخونیم و چیا رو بخونیم و چیکار کنیم که اگه از بهمن یا حتی اسفند شروع کردیم بازی رو ببریم و کنکور بی پ د ر رو بشونیم سر جاش
خب
اولین نکته ای که وجود داره بحث ساعت مطالعه و کیفیت اونه،تو اون تاپیک گفتم دیر اومدی نخواه زود بری
از بهمن اومدی شروع کنی دیگه ۶ ساعت و ۷ ساعتو بذار دم کوزه
حاجی اگه میخوای واقعا بازی رو ببری
بزن بترکونش،به قول دوستان خوبیِ این ماه های نزدیک کنکور مثه بازی تو خونه حریفه،هر بردش ۲ امتیاز داره
یعنی چی
هر ساعتی که بخونی معادل ۴ ساعت ماه های دور از کنکوره
خب حالا تویی که میزان مطالعه کل ترم تحصیلیت به ۷ ساعت نمیرسه،تو دیگه یهو نیا واسه من ۱۲ ساعت بخون چون مخت میره تو بیهوشی با مقیاس کمای گلاسکوی ۳!!!!
تو باید آروم آروم شروع کنی
اول از ۵ساعت استارت بزن ولی حاجی شرافتا ۵ ساعتو بشین پای درس،دیگه عشقو عاشقی و عمه چی گفت و زن عمو چه تیکه ای انداخت و احمد چیکار شد و تقی کجا رفت رو ول کن
بگومن میشینم و یک زمان منطقی رو برای حجم منطقی در نظر بگیر و بشین بخون و تا به اون هدف تعیین شده نرسیدی از جات پا نشو
اینطوری خودت رو قانع میکنی که بشینی پای درس و یه مدت که بگذره بدنت عادت میکنه و خودتم یه دفعه ای علاقه مند میشی
نگید نه که حداقل پنج شیشتا از دانش آموزای فوق تنبل درس نخونم همینطوری المپیاد زیست قبول شدن،بشینید پای درس بعد یه هفته یه دفعه حس انیشتین پیدا میکنید و علاقه مند!!به علاوه اگر دوستانی هستن که کمال‌گرایی و حساسیت دارن تو درس خوندن با همین روش تعیین زمان اونم برطرف میشه میره پی کارش
فقط ممکنه از اون زمان بیشتر یا کمتر شما اون هدف رو تموم کنید که اونم ایرادی نداره،مراد فقط نشوندن شما پای درس هست
خب برای شروع اول چندتا فصل رو تعیین کنید برای این هفته
مثال میزنم،زیست شناسی دیروز امروز فردا و ۲ گفتار از گوارش
شیمی نصف فصل اول دهم
دینی دهم ۲ درس اول 
و...
اینطوری هدف تعیین کنید و بعد واقعا و ناموسی بشینید انجام بدید
آها،یه نکته،سنگ بزرگ نشونه  ر ی د ن ه
اول از کم شروع کن خود بخود به درس علاقه مند میشی،درسا رو با نیت این بخون که سال بعد همین موقع لنگ رو لنگ گذاشتی داری با خیال راحت جومونگتو نگاه میکنی.
به جون خودم همین چندماهه تموم میشه راحت میشی،هی نگو حالا سال بعد ال میکنم و بل میکنم
نه سال بعد کی میدونه چیا پیش میاد
اگرم مغزت قبول نمیکنه بگو باشه حاجی سال بعد ولی الانم با دل و جون میخونم که پایه ای بشه برا سال بعد،ولی در واقع تو ذهنت به مغزه میگی برو گمشو :Y (445):  :Y (445): : همین امسال کارو تموم میکنم،ولی بذارید اون کارو بدون استرس انجام بده و به روش نیارید که چه نقشه ای دارید! :Yahoo (20): 
مورد بعدی اینکه هیچ وقت برنامه هایی که ساعت تعیین کردن و یه مشت مشاور مسخره چیدن که خود یارو مثلا آبیاری گل های قالی دانشگاه چلغوز آباد سفلی خونده،حالا اومده به تو کمک کنه که تو شیش ماه چطوری این بازی رو ببری،هیچ وقت از این برنامه ها استفاده نکنید
بچه ها، مثال میزنم خداییش درسی مثه شیمی دهم رو واسه امتحان مدرسه چند روزه خوندی؟۲ روزوقت داشتی خوندی رفتی امتحانو قبول شدی دیگه،حالا هم همینه چرا سال کنکور این مشاورا میان نحوه درس خوندن یاد ما بدن خدا میدونه،حاجی ما خودمون شونزده هفده ساله داریم درس میخونیم تو حالا اومدی امسال یاد بدی ما چطوری بخونیم؟
این حرفا فقط و فقط شما رو اینطوری :Yahoo (113):  و اونا رو با پول شما اینطوری :Y (605):  میکنه
پس مراد فقط درس خوندن با کیفیت هست حالا به هر طریقی
موضوع بعد افزایش ساعت مطالعاتی هست،خب من یه تکنیک بهتون میگم که خودم نتیجه گرفتم پومودورو
شما یک واحد پومودورو که میدونید میتونید توی اون زمان پای کتاب بشینید و از جاتون جم نخورید (مگر ج ی ش داشته باشید!!)رو واسه خودتون تعیین کنید
(من ۲ ساعت رو تعیین کردم)
بعد بگید ۲ ساعت فقططططط درس میخونم و بعدش میرم ۱۵ دقیقه ببینم مثلا اصغر یا تقی یا نقی چی گفتن
با این تکنیک چندتا پومودورو رو در روز تعیین کنید مثلا شیش تا
و بگید من باید ۶ تا پومودورو رو انجام بدم
که درهفته مثلا ۴۰ تا تعیین کنید که خودش میشه ۸۰ ساعت مطالعه و ای ول اگه کسی اینطوری درس بخونه واقعا ای ول داره
مورد بعدی بحث مرور هست،دوست من رتبه ۵۱ تجربی سال ۹۰ و فلان هست که نمیخوام بگم ۹۰ و چند و اینکه اسم دوستم کی بوده و اینا چون کلا از شناخته شدن و اینا تنفر دارم(خصوصا که میدونم چندتا از شاگردام و دوستام اینجا فعالن)
خلاصه این بنده خدا میگفت ویدا،درسو که همه میخونن ولی برد با کسیه که مرور کنه،و مرور نه یکی دوبار بلکه حساب شده و زیااااد
من از مرور ابینگهاوس استفاده میکنم هم تو دانشگاه هم همه جا
اینطوریه که وقتی یه فصل رو تموم کردم میرم زنگ تفریح پومودوروییمو انجام میدم دوباره که برگشتم همون فصل که تمام کردم مرور میکنم
همون شبش مرور میکنم
فرداش مرورمیکنم
پس فرداش مرور میکنم
یه هفته بعدش مرور میکنم
یه ماه بعدش مرور میکنم
و برای همه اینا تاریخ میزنم که یادم نره
نکته اینجاست که اگرشما یک فصلو تیکه تیکه خوندید زمانی که فصل کامل تمام شد بابد مرورای ابینگ رو شروع کنید نه اینکه برای هر تیکه یه مرور چون از یه جایی به بعد حجم درسایی که خوندید زیاد میشه 
بعد دوستان میپرسن که حاجی خانوم،دِهَ تو این همه میخونی که همه ی وقتت رو مرور میکنی و من میگم نه دادا هر بار که مرور میکنی دفعه بعدی کمتر مرور میکنی مثلا سری چهارم که یه هفته بعد خوندن میشه کلا اگه ۲۰ دقیقه وقتت رو بگیره
یا مثلا میتونید با تکنیک "ضریب ۵ زوج و فرد"تست بزنید که مرور رو با تست انجام بدید مخصوصا تو ریاضی و فیزیک
یک فصل رو اول بخونید درسنامه و همه چی
بعد اول تستای زوج رو جر واجر کنید توی چند وعده مطالعاتی
بعد تستای فرد
وقتی زوج و فردا تموم شد
مرور ابینگهاوس رو شروع کنید برای ضرایب ۵،اینطوری که سوالات ۵ و ۱۰ و ۱۵ و ۲۰ و... رو حل کنید،رفع اشکال کنید و ...
دقت کنید بچه ها،برای زیست شناسی اول رو کتب درسی مسلط بشید وقتی ۳ تا کتاب توی مشتتون بود بعد برید سراغ تستای سراسری یا استاندارد مثه گزینه ۲
اگرم خواستید فصل به فصل تست بزنید خیلی عالیه،ولی میخوام خودتون به درجه ای برسید که نکته ترکیبی دربیاریم اینطوری توی ذهنتون موندگار
برای ریاضی فیزیک
اول درسنامه رو بترکونید بعد برید کم کم تست بزنید نه یهو ۵۰۰ تا تست!!!!!۳۰ تا بزن هربار ولی یاد بگیر
نکته بعدی بحث برنامه ریزی هست
بچه ها
فرض کنید شما با پومودوروهای تعیین شده مجموعا میخواید ۹۰ ساعت در هفته بخونید
از این ۹۰ ساعت نصفش رو اول جدا کنید که میشه ۴۵،از این ۴۵ ساعت ۶۰ درصد زیست و ۴۰ درصدش رو شیمی بخونید
از اون ۴۵ باقی مونده ۵۰ درصد ریاضی فیزیک و ۵۰ درصد عمومی بخونید
نکته بعدی اینکه با چه برنامه ای پیش بریم
بچه ها من خودم برنامه های کوتاه مدتِ هدف دار رو میپسندم اگر میتونید راهبردی کانون رو شخصی سازی کنید
اگرم نه،مثلا آزمون ۲۷ فروردین که جمع بندی پایه هست رو هدف قرار بدید و عین قرقی بشتابید به سویش
یعنی پومودورو ها رو تا آزمون ۲۷ فروردین هدف دار کنید و پومودورو هایی هم برای جبران عقب ماندگی در نظر بگیرید.
آخ دهنم کف کرد
فک کنم همه چی رو توضیح دادم
راستی
بچه ها موبایلم خواستید برید اشکال نداره،موزیک گوش بدید بیاید انجمن چت کنید ولی فقط در زمان غیر پومودورویی
اگر بتونید استارت کار رو از ۶ صبح بزنید عالی میشه
صبح درس خوندن خیلی بهتره
۶ تا ۹ صبح کارایی رو میتونید انجام بدید که ۱۲ ظهری تا ۶ عصر میتونی  انجام بدی!خیلی بازدهی داره
چاکریم
با آرزوی موفقیت
ویدا

----------


## wonshower

> سلام بروبکس خوشگل
> من یه تاپیک زدم در مورد شروع از بهمن و صفر مطلق،بچه ها اومدن گفتن که حاجی اینکه فقط انگیزشی بود و توخالی
> اگه مرد میدونی بیا بزن لنگش کن و راهکاری برنامه ای چیزی که مجرب و تجربه شده باشه ارائه بده تا ما رو هم از این سردرگمی خلاص کنی
> چیکار کنیم که اگه از بهمن شروع کردیم موفق بشیم،بیا و دقیق اینا رو مو به مو توضیح بده و فقط طبل توخالی نباش که بیای الکی زر مفت بزنی و ما گوشمون از این انگیزشی منگیزشیا پره...
> خیل خب
> منم تصمیم گرفتم که یه زمانی بذارم و بیام دقیقا توضیح بدم که باید چیکار کنید و دقیقا چه برنامه هایی رو پیاده کنید
> چون خانه از پای بست ویران است اول به چندتا نکته اشاره میکنم بعد از اون چندتا راهکار برای مشکلات و بعدشم چطوری درس بخونیم و چیا رو بخونیم و چیکار کنیم که اگه از بهمن یا حتی اسفند شروع کردیم بازی رو ببریم و کنکور بی پ د ر رو بشونیم سر جاش
> خب
> اولین نکته ای که وجود داره بحث ساعت مطالعه و کیفیت اونه،تو اون تاپیک گفتم دیر اومدی نخواه زود بری
> ...


ه

سلام 

شما ساال۹۵اولین کنکورتونو دادین الانم کنکوری هستین؟

این. برنامتون. برلی رتبه چنده حدودی؟واینکه حذفی هم داره یاهمه روبایدخوند؟

----------


## vida76

سلام جان و جهان
بله من فارغ التحصیل ۹۵ ام و دانشجوی بیوتکنولوژی
الانم بیوتکنولوژی تمومه این ترم دوباره میریم که پدر جد کنکور رو واسه بار دوم بیاریم جلو چشمش
این برنامه برای رشته های تاپه دیگه مثه پزشکی مهندسیای خفن خفن و...
بله حذفیم داره
قرار نیست سر جلسه کنکور به همه سوالا جواب بدیم!باید با استراتژی بری جلو دیگه
حذفیات هم میتونه چند فصل از ریاضیات یا فیزیک باشه
نه جفتشون
چون هنوز خیلی وقت هست
یکیشون رو یه ذره قربانی میکنیم مثلا فیزیک
که اونم به نظرم قابل جبران و میتونی بخونی
شما توی ۵ تا پومودورو یا ۶ تا یه فصل فیزیک درسنامه رو بخون و تستای زوجو بزن،بعد کتاب درسی رو هم قورت بده
بقیه تستا رو میذاری تو ابینگهاوس کم کم میزنی 
و میری برای فصل جدید!
کل فیزیک بیچاره ۱۱ فصله و چقدرم حذفیات داره نسبت به نظام ماها!
هنوز وقت زیاده،اره اگه ۴ ماه وقت میداشتیم میگفتم حذف کن
و یه چیزی هم فراموش نشه
اگه وقتم نداشتی تست بزنی ریاضی فیزیک
فقط بخون و بعدش برو تمام سراسریا رو برای ریاضی فیزیک پاره پاره کن،مطمئن باش زیر ۵۰ هیچ کدومو نمیزنی

----------


## _Joseph_

*نمیدونم چرا با اوناییکه میگن ما صفر مطلقیم نمیتونم ارتباط برقرار کنم
12 سال درس خوندی عمو صفر مطلق چرا؟؟؟ 12 سال درس خوندی و موفق شدی این سال هم مثل سالهای قبل بخون بره دیگه فقط باید امسال هر روزت شب امتحانی باشی همین و بس 
البته با استارتر نبودم مخاطب حرفهام افرادی هستن احساس صفر بودن و بربرنامه بودن و .... میکنن انگار 11 سال مریخ تشریف داشتن سال 12 ام میاورندشون زمین و میگن بیایید کنکور بدید
*

----------


## Fatemeh jhnp

سلام ویدا خانم . ممنون از مطالبی که قرار دادید . فقط قسمتی که گفتید مثلا واسه هدف کوتاه مدت برنامه قلم چی رو هدف قرار بدید آیا الزاما باید چنین کاری کنیم ؟ من از اواخر بهمن میتونم شروع کنم خواستم ۱۶ هفته بذارم واسه خوندن مطالب که ۸ هفته نیمه اول دوازدهم و کل دهم و ۸ هفته دوم نیمه دوم دوازدهم و کل یازدهم بعدش هم که هر چی زمان داشتم احتمالا ۳ یا ۴ هفته می مونه واسه جمع بندی . به نظر شما این کار من اشتباهه و آیا حتما باید یه برنامه گزینه ۲ یا قلمچی هدفمان باشه ؟

----------


## vida76

> سلام ویدا خانم . ممنون از مطالبی که قرار دادید . فقط قسمتی که گفتید مثلا واسه هدف کوتاه مدت برنامه قلم چی رو هدف قرار بدید آیا الزاما باید چنین کاری کنیم ؟ من از اواخر بهمن میتونم شروع کنم خواستم ۱۶ هفته بذارم واسه خوندن مطالب که ۸ هفته نیمه اول دوازدهم و کل دهم و ۸ هفته دوم نیمه دوم دوازدهم و کل یازدهم بعدش هم که هر چی زمان داشتم احتمالا ۳ یا ۴ هفته می مونه واسه جمع بندی . به نظر شما این کار من اشتباهه و آیا حتما باید یه برنامه گزینه ۲ یا قلمچی هدفمان باشه ؟


سلام عزیزم فاطمه جون
خیلی خوبه که برنامه شخصی برای خودت میریزی،ولی حتما ۴ تا آزمون آخر سنجش رو شرکت کن و برنامه رو یه جوری بریز که به آزمون جامع پایه سنجش ۲۷ ام فروردین برسی یا اینکه به آزمون بعدیش برسی،یه جوری باشه یه آزمونی هم این وسط بدی که بفهمی کجای کارت میلنگه
برو به همه بگو به مامانت به بابات به همه بگو الا یا ایها الناس من میخوام آزمون ۲۷ ام رو شرکت کنم
و مامان و بابا شما باید در این مورد روی من سختگیری کنید و نتیجه رو طلب کنید
این مثه یه نیروی محرکه میشه برات
که بشینی صبح و شب درس بخونی
من میگم با آزمون جلو برو و اگه برنامه خودت رو داری که نور علی نوره و خیلی خوبه
یه برنامه منطقی خوب بریز و همونو هر روز انجام بده و روی انجامش اصرار داشته باش
نه لزوما کانون رو نمیگم،خودتم میتونی برنامه بریزی،فقط الان وقت لفت دادن نیست،برنامه ی الان باید خیلی استراتژیک و باحال باشه،اگرم میتونی آخر بهمن شروع کنی باشه ولی تا آخر بهمن سعی کن شکسته بسته یه سری فصلا رو جمع کنی مثلا به متن زیست مسلط بشی و لغات زبان بلد باشی یا از اینجور کارای ریز میز باحال
اگرم میتونی زودتر شروع کن 
موفق باشی عزیزم

----------


## Panizz

من واسه درسایی که مشکل دارم فیلم میبینم ( واسه من خوبن خیلی تاثیر گذاشتن روی فهم و درکم ممکنه خیلیا حال نکنن ) بعد من اون اولا کل فیلمای مثلا فصل دینامیک رو میدیدم بعد ۴ساعت تست میذاشتمو میبستم. گفتن که اشتباهه نکن 
اومدم یه روز درمیون کردم.مثلا امروز دوساعت فیلمو میبینم روز بعد تست و مرور اون قسمت رو دارم
ولی حس میکنم خیلی کند پیش میره؛ کدومش بهتره نمیدونم :Yahoo (19): 
اها این موضوع رو هم اضافه کنم با اجازتون :Yahoo (8):  
که کل آزمون هارو گذاشتم واسه فروردین بزنم و تحلیل‌کنم و تا اون موقع همینجوری از کتاب تستا میزنم و تحلیل میکنم..اینم نظرات خیلی متفاوته از چند دوست عزیز عمین انحمن پرسیدم و گفتن که غلطه.. ولی راستش من تایم اینکه بخوام آزمونو بگنجونم ندارم

----------


## mlt

صفر مثل من که ریاضی دوازدهم با 15تونستم پاس کنم ولی درحال حاضر نمیدونم مشتق چیه


> *نمیدونم چرا با اوناییکه میگن ما صفر مطلقیم نمیتونم ارتباط برقرار کنم
> 12 سال درس خوندی عمو صفر مطلق چرا؟؟؟ 12 سال درس خوندی و موفق شدی این سال هم مثل سالهای قبل بخون بره دیگه فقط باید امسال هر روزت شب امتحانی باشی همین و بس 
> البته با استارتر نبودم مخاطب حرفهام افرادی هستن احساس صفر بودن و بربرنامه بودن و .... میکنن انگار 11 سال مریخ تشریف داشتن سال 12 ام میاورندشون زمین و میگن بیایید کنکور بدید
> *

----------


## Hisen

*شما وقتی خودتون رتبه برتر نیستید و تجربه درستی ندارین ، چطوری نسخه برای همه میپیچید؟
کار رو بسپارید به کاردون .........*

----------


## _Joseph_

> صفر مثل من که ریاضی دوازدهم با 15تونستم پاس کنم ولی درحال حاضر نمیدونم مشتق چیه


همین که اسم مشتق رو میدونی یعنی صفر نیستی

----------


## vida76

> *شما وقتی خودتون رتبه برتر نیستید و تجربه درستی ندارین ، چطوری نسخه برای همه میپیچید؟
> کار رو بسپارید به کاردون .........*


سلام
خیلی ممنون از نظرتون،بله من ادم کم تجربه ای هستم
در مورد کنکور و این چیزا چون خیلی با دانش آموزان سر و کار داشتم و این سالها تدریس میکردم به نظر میاد اندکی صاحب نظر باشم!!!
در هر حال من نسخه نپیچیدم،ولی کسی رو مجبور به کاری نکردم،و منظور شما رو از کاردان نمیدونم جانا
(المپیادی و درس خون بودم و کل مدت تحصیلم دانش آموز سمپاد بودم)دوستانم همه رتبه برتر بودن و همه جور آدمی رو توی دانش آموزام و این سالا دیدم،الانم در گروه بیوتکنولوژی دانشگاه همواره نفر اول هستم
منظور شما از تجربه چیه؟
حقیر چند ساله فقط تدریس میکنم 
فکر میکنم بعد از این همه سال اندک تجربه ای داشته باشم که اونو به اشتراک بگذارم
در ضمن چیز بدی نگفتم و چیز عجیبی قید نکردم که جای بحثی باشه بزرگوار
چند روش ساده رو که خودم و دانش آموزان نتیجه گرفتیم، برای بچه ها توضیح دادم 
وقتی ما مطلبی میخونیم بهتره اول تامل کنیم،اگر چیز بدی باشه میتونیم جبهه بگیریم
نوشته های من حاصل تجربیات شخصی من در این سالها و مواجه شدن با آدم های رنگارنگ هست
در هر حال شما استفاده نکنید که خدایی نکرده خسرانی به شما وارد نشه
صلاح کار خویش خسروان دانند
ممنون از نظرت جان و جهان
در مورد بیوتکنولوژی هم یه سرچی بفرمایید در اینترنت
موفق باشی

----------


## Hisen

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط vida76


سلام
خیلی ممنون از نظرتون،بله من ادم کم تجربه ای هستم
در مورد کنکور و این چیزا چون خیلی با دانش آموزان سر و کار داشتم و این سالها تدریس میکردم به نظر میاد اندکی صاحب نظر باشم!!!
در هر حال من نسخه نپیچیدم،ولی کسی رو مجبور به کاری نکردم،و منظور شما رو از کاردان نمیدونم جانا
(المپیادی و درس خون بودم و کل مدت تحصیلم دانش آموز سمپاد بودم)دوستانم همه رتبه برتر بودن و همه جور آدمی رو توی دانش آموزام و این سالا دیدم،الانم در گروه بیوتکنولوژی دانشگاه همواره نفر اول هستم
منظور شما از تجربه چیه؟
حقیر چند ساله فقط تدریس میکنم 
فکر میکنم بعد از این همه سال اندک تجربه ای داشته باشم که اونو به اشتراک بگذارم
در ضمن چیز بدی نگفتم و چیز عجیبی قید نکردم که جای بحثی باشه بزرگوار
چند روش ساده رو که خودم و دانش آموزان نتیجه گرفتیم، برای بچه ها توضیح دادم 
وقتی ما مطلبی میخونیم بهتره اول تامل کنیم،اگر چیز بدی باشه میتونیم جبهه بگیریم
نوشته های من حاصل تجربیات شخصی من در این سالها و مواجه شدن با آدم های رنگارنگ هست
در هر حال شما استفاده نکنید که خدایی نکرده خسرانی به شما وارد نشه
صلاح کار خویش خسروان دانند
ممنون از نظرت جان و جهان
در مورد بیوتکنولوژی هم یه سرچی بفرمایید در اینترنت
موفق باشی


سرکار خانم من الان نمیدونم شما اصلا خانم هستید یا آقا . 
چه برسه به اینکه متوجه بشم بیوتک میخونید یا پشت کنکوری هستید . راستی نگفتید بیوتک کدام دانشگاه هستید؟ بیوتک دانشگاه تهران رتبه شاخی میخواد صرفا . 
سمپادی بودن ، المپیادی بودن ، تدریس کردن ، دوستان رتبه برتر داشتن !!
این ها برای مشاوره دادن و نسخه پیچیدن دلایل خوبی نیستند . 
ضمنا از دانشجو بیوتک بعید هست انقدر از الفاظ نامناسب استفاده کنه . 
*

----------


## vida76

> من واسه درسایی که مشکل دارم فیلم میبینم ( واسه من خوبن خیلی تاثیر گذاشتن روی فهم و درکم ممکنه خیلیا حال نکنن ) بعد من اون اولا کل فیلمای مثلا فصل دینامیک رو میدیدم بعد ۴ساعت تست میذاشتمو میبستم. گفتن که اشتباهه نکن 
> اومدم یه روز درمیون کردم.مثلا امروز دوساعت فیلمو میبینم روز بعد تست و مرور اون قسمت رو دارم
> ولی حس میکنم خیلی کند پیش میره؛ کدومش بهتره نمیدونم
> اها این موضوع رو هم اضافه کنم با اجازتون 
> که کل آزمون هارو گذاشتم واسه فروردین بزنم و تحلیل‌کنم و تا اون موقع همینجوری از کتاب تستا میزنم و تحلیل میکنم..اینم نظرات خیلی متفاوته از چند دوست عزیز عمین انحمن پرسیدم و گفتن که غلطه.. ولی راستش من تایم اینکه بخوام آزمونو بگنجونم ندارم


جان من
اگر از من میپرسی که میگم نمیدونم خودت ببین چطوری هستی
چون نظر منو خواستی
ولی سعی کن با آسایش خاطر بخونی و هی حس نکنی باید سریع درسو پهن نکرده جمع کنی :Yahoo (20): 
از همین روشی هم که گفتم میتونی استفاده کنی برای فیزیک و ریاضی مرور با نمودار ابینگ
یعنی یهو نشین تست بزن یه عالمه
پیوسته و آهسته خیلی بهتره،برای همین بچه های انجمن هم بهت گفتن خوب نیست
بعد آزمون رو هم نمیدونم،ببین آزمون زدن یه مهارته که یهو بدست نمیاد
یعنی اینکه تو سر جلسه آزمون چه استراتژی رو پیاده کنی،کدوم درسو اول بزنی چقدر وقت بذاری چیکار کنی
اگه حالت بد سد،اگه سر درد بودی اگه اگه... اینکه ری اکشنت چی باشه
سعی کن مهارت آزمون زدن رو یاد بگیری،اینکه چه استراتژی رو در مواجه شدن با تیپای مختلف سوالا پیاده کنی و ...
موفق باشی

----------


## vida76

> *
> 
> سرکار خانم من الان نمیدونم شما اصلا خانم هستید یا آقا . 
> چه برسه به اینکه متوجه بشم بیوتک میخونید یا پشت کنکوری هستید . راستی نگفتید بیوتک کدام دانشگاه هستید؟ بیوتک دانشگاه تهران رتبه شاخی میخواد صرفا . 
> سمپادی بودن ، المپیادی بودن ، تدریس کردن ، دوستان رتبه برتر داشتن !!
> این ها برای مشاوره دادن و نسخه پیچیدن دلایل خوبی نیستند . 
> ضمنا از دانشجو بیوتک بعید هست انقدر از الفاظ نامناسب استفاده کنه . 
> *


من نمیدونم شما چرا اینطوری صحبت می‌کنید چرا اینقدر عصبانی هستید
من تاپیکی زدم،تبادل نظری کردیم با دیگران تموم شد و رفت :Yahoo (20): 
کدوم الفاظ نامناسب
من تیپ جوونم همینطوری با دوستام حرف میزنم اینجا هم همسن و سالای خودمن
نه بیوتک مشهد میخونم
و ضمنا همه اونهایی که گفتید دلیلی برای مشاوره دادن نیست درسته،منم مشاوره به کسی نمیدم!!!!!
کلا آقا ما چندتا روش بیان کردیم دیگه اینقدر شلوغ کردن نداره
اگه خاطر شما مکدر شد که من عذر خواهی میکنم
یا علی :Yahoo (90):

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Hisen




سرکار خانم من الان نمیدونم شما اصلا خانم هستید یا آقا . 
چه برسه به اینکه متوجه بشم بیوتک میخونید یا پشت کنکوری هستید . راستی نگفتید بیوتک کدام دانشگاه هستید؟ بیوتک دانشگاه تهران رتبه شاخی میخواد صرفا . 
سمپادی بودن ، المپیادی بودن ، تدریس کردن ، دوستان رتبه برتر داشتن !!
این ها برای مشاوره دادن و نسخه پیچیدن دلایل خوبی نیستند . 
ضمنا از دانشجو بیوتک بعید هست انقدر از الفاظ نامناسب استفاده کنه . 



حتی خود افشار میگه پشت کنکوریا میتونن اندازه مشاور راهنمایی کنن..کوه تجربن ...
ایشون نیومده مشاوره طولانی مدت و خصوصی بده صرفا خلاصه ای از تجربیاتو خودشو به اشتراک گذاشته 
مثلا همون پومودورو رو من چن روزیه باهاش اشنا شدم با اینکه خدای تحقیق و مقاله م ... و صرفا خودم کشفش کردم بعد علمیشو پیدا کردم... اگه زودتر میفهمیدم خیلی بهتر راه میفتادم...
بجز اون قسمت که گفتن کلهم درسنامه بخونین و بعد کلا تستاشو بزنین بقیه موارد اوکی بود و علمی...

ی بارم نشد تو این فروم ایراد الکی گرفته نشه
با مکتبستان دانشجوی رشته پزشکی مشاوره داشتم ۱ ماه مخمو سوراخ کرد هی میگفت به قانون جذب اعتقاد داشته باش :/
میگفتم اون تراز لامصبو چجوری ببرم بالا میگفت میره بالا فقط اعتماد داشته باش به خدا ... :/ و همینطور دوستاش همینقدر جذاب مشاوره میدادن بعدش فهمید که ترازام ثابت مونده جوابمو نمیداد  سین میکرد و در دسترس بود ولی هیچی ...:/
درسته همه رتبه برترا این شکلی نیستن ولی خب الآن کنکوریا خیلی تیز شدن خوب میفهمن کی داره غیر منطقی حرف میزنه یا تبلیغ میکنه اوایل دهه ی ۹۰که نیس عزیز ... محتوای کانالای تلگرامی و اینستا واسه کنکور تا حدود ۸۰٪ مشابهن...*

----------


## vida76

> *
> 
> حتی خود افشار میگه پشت کنکوریا میتونن اندازه مشاور راهنمایی کنن..
> ایشون نیومده مشاوره طولانی مدت و خصوصی بده صرفا خلاصه ای از تجربیاتو خودشو به اشتراک گذاشته 
> مثلا همون پومودورو رو من چن روزیه باهاش اشنا شدم با اینکه خدای تحقیق و مقاله م ... و صرفا خودم کشفش کردم بعد علمیشو پیدا کردم...
> بجز اون قسمت که گفتن کلهم درسنامه بخونین و بعد کلا تستاشو بزنین بقیه موارد اوکی بود و علمی...
> 
> ی بارم نشد تو این فروم ایراد الکی گرفته نشه
> با مکتبستان دانشجوی رشته پزشکی مشاوره داشتم ۱ ماه مخمو سوراخ کرد هی میگفت به قانون جذب اعتقاد داشته باش :/
> ...


آره جان من،ممنون
اون قسمتم نوشتم در "چند پودومورو" درسنامه رو بخونید و تستاشو بزنید
نه کلا بخونید یه بارکی،چون خستگی میاره یه حالتی زده میشه آدم

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط vida76


آره جان من،ممنون
اون قسمتم نوشتم در "چند پودومورو" درسنامه رو بخونید و تستاشو بزنید
نه کلا بخونید یه بارکی،چون خستگی میاره یه حالتی زده میشه آدم


نه من منظورم اینه بعد درسنامه تست اون مبحث زده شه بعد مبحث بعدی شروع بشه 
وگرنه پومودورو رو فهمیدم و عالیه واسه ساعت مطالعه بالا بردن و همچنین خسته نشدن سر جلسه ی آزمون... چون عادت میشه*

----------


## Amir_H80

> *
> 
> حتی خود افشار میگه پشت کنکوریا میتونن اندازه مشاور راهنمایی کنن..کوه تجربن ...
> ایشون نیومده مشاوره طولانی مدت و خصوصی بده صرفا خلاصه ای از تجربیاتو خودشو به اشتراک گذاشته 
> مثلا همون پومودورو رو من چن روزیه باهاش اشنا شدم با اینکه خدای تحقیق و مقاله م ... و صرفا خودم کشفش کردم بعد علمیشو پیدا کردم... اگه زودتر میفهمیدم خیلی بهتر راه میفتادم...
> بجز اون قسمت که گفتن کلهم درسنامه بخونین و بعد کلا تستاشو بزنین بقیه موارد اوکی بود و علمی...
> 
> ی بارم نشد تو این فروم ایراد الکی گرفته نشه
> با مکتبستان دانشجوی رشته پزشکی مشاوره داشتم ۱ ماه مخمو سوراخ کرد هی میگفت به قانون جذب اعتقاد داشته باش :/
> ...


*افشار تنها مشاوری هستش که راهنمایی ها و تجربه هاشو رایگان به اشتراک گذاشته و روش برنامه ریزی رو با این که خودش مشاور هستش دریغ نکرده و داخل سایت به طور کامل آموزش داده . مشاوره شخصی باهاش نداشتم البته خودم با مشاوره شخصی ماهانه و سالانه و ... اصلا موافق نیستم اما حالا جدا از افشار در حد یک جلسه مشاوره با یک رتبه برتر کنکور در حد نیم ساعت خیلی مفیده.*

----------


## Amir_H80

> *
> 
> نه من منظورم اینه بعد درسنامه تست اون مبحث زده شه بعد مبحث بعدی شروع بشه 
> وگرنه پومودورو رو فهمیدم و عالیه واسه ساعت مطالعه بالا بردن و همچنین خسته نشدن سر جلسه ی آزمون... چون عادت میشه*


پومودورو خیلی روش مفیدی هستش واسه افرادی که زمان استراحت از دستشون در میره . البته با ۲۵ دقیقه ، ۵ دقیقه موافق نیستم به نظرم ۳۰ دقیقه ، ۵ دقیقه خیلی بهتره.

----------


## rozedentist

سلام مرسی بابت مطالب مفید
نظر شما اینه که تا عید چه پایه هایی رو بخونیم ؟
چون برنامه قلمچی که شخصی سازیم بشه بازم نیم سال دوم و یکی از پایه هاس
و اینکه من یه ایده ای دارم اونم اینه که بیام تو ده روز کل یازدهم رو ببندم و با مثلا حدود 200 تست برای هر فصل یازدهم رو هشتاد درصد جمع کنم (تا قبل از اولین آزمون نیم سال دوم قلمچی) بعدش مطابق با آزمون برگردم و یازدهمایی که قبلا خوندم رو بخونم مسلط تر بشم و تستای دیگه هم کار کنم که این باعث میشه این دفعه حتی بتونم سراغ منابع دیگه هم برم. همزمان دوازدهم نیم سال اول هم بخونم چون هیچی ازش بلد نیستم
بعدا اواخر که دقیقا میشه بعد آزمون 15 اسفند، من بیام به مدت ده روز دهم رو بخونم و جمع کنم
من المپیاد زیست بودم و کلا مدرسه نمیرفتم به همین خاطر یه سری از ساده ترین مطالب رو بلد نیستم و واقعا صفرم :Yahoo (4): 
خودم فک میکنم برنامه ای که ریختم یه جوراییه ولی واقعا هیچ ایده به ذهنم نمیرسه 
واینکه من دبیرای خیلی خوبی دارم که اگر با آفلاین کلاس اونا درس بخونم خیلی کمتر از درسنامه خوندن زمان میبره..ایطوری اوکیه؟

----------


## vida76

> سلام مرسی بابت مطالب مفید
> نظر شما اینه که تا عید چه پایه هایی رو بخونیم ؟
> چون برنامه قلمچی که شخصی سازیم بشه بازم نیم سال دوم و یکی از پایه هاس
> و اینکه من یه ایده ای دارم اونم اینه که بیام تو ده روز کل یازدهم رو ببندم و با مثلا حدود 200 تست برای هر فصل یازدهم رو هشتاد درصد جمع کنم (تا قبل از اولین آزمون نیم سال دوم قلمچی) بعدش مطابق با آزمون برگردم و یازدهمایی که قبلا خوندم رو بخونم مسلط تر بشم و تستای دیگه هم کار کنم که این باعث میشه این دفعه حتی بتونم سراغ منابع دیگه هم برم. همزمان دوازدهم نیم سال اول هم بخونم چون هیچی ازش بلد نیستم
> بعدا اواخر که دقیقا میشه بعد آزمون 15 اسفند، من بیام به مدت ده روز دهم رو بخونم و جمع کنم
> من المپیاد زیست بودم و کلا مدرسه نمیرفتم به همین خاطر یه سری از ساده ترین مطالب رو بلد نیستم و واقعا صفرم
> خودم فک میکنم برنامه ای که ریختم یه جوراییه ولی واقعا هیچ ایده به ذهنم نمیرسه 
> واینکه من دبیرای خیلی خوبی دارم که اگر با آفلاین کلاس اونا درس بخونم خیلی کمتر از درسنامه خوندن زمان میبره..ایطوری اوکیه؟


سلام جیگر
اولا اینکه بهت تبریک میگم میخوای شروع کنی و بدون اصلا دیر نیست و اتفاقا چه بسا خیلی خیلی بهترم هست،چون از الان میخونی و هیچی یادت نمیره،مخصوصا اگر ابینگ رو توی برنامه ت پیاده کنی و به انجام مرور ها اصرار داشته باشی
ولی چه خبره،پیاده شو با هم بریم این میگ میگ بازیا چیه تو ده روز بخونم جمع کنم پهن کنم جمع کنم :36: 
در مورد سوالت
من اینطوری در نظر میگیرم که تو نظر من رو داری میپرسی،و من نظر شخصی و تجربه خودم رو بهت میگم و من مشاور نیستم!من فقط تجربه دارم
به نظرم کار اشتباهیه که توی ۱۰ روز بخوای یازدهم رو ببندی یا بعدش نوشتی ۱۰ روز دهم رو ببندی و اینا
نه،اشتباه نکن
تو تا کنکور ۲ ماه وقت نداری که بخوای جنگی همچین استراتژی رو پیاده کنی!
تو شیش ماه وقت داری و این یعنی هنوز خیلی خیلی خیلی مونده و وقت داری با حوصله روی خیلی از مباحث مسلط بشی
اگر میخوای برنامه بریزی و خانه از پای بست ویران هست و هنوز دهم رو نخونده نرو روی یازدهم،چرا؟چون مباحث به هم گره خورده هست
مخصوصا که میگی المپیادی بودی و ساده ترین مطالب رو بلد نیستی و به قول خودت صفری
کسی هست اینجا که این مسئله رو کتمان کنه؟که مباحث به هم وابسته ست
به نظر من اول فونداسیون رو خوب بریز و ریشه رو محکم کن
خب
میتونی یک برنامه بریزی و برای آزمون ۲۷ جامع سنجش هدف گذاری کنی و بگی میخوای به این درصدا برسی
تقریبا ۱۳ هفته داریم
۱۳ هفته خیلیه
با خیال راحت بشین و درس بخون و حتی اگر بخوای میتونی راهبردی کانون رو از اولش شخصی سازی کنی یعنی از آزمون اولش
و شروع کنی به درس خوندن و مرور کردن خصوصا به شیوه ای که گفتم که کاملا تو ذهنت بمونه
بعد از آزمون ۲۷ ام،سنجش ۳ تاجامع دیگه داره که تا هر کدوم ۳ هفته وقت داری
که اون ۳ هفته ها هم باز همون کانون رو میتونی شخصی سازی کنی و با سرعت میگ میگ بری سمت آزمونا 
یا میتونی برنامه خودت رو داشته باشی
ولی جنگی جنگی و سریع نرو هنوز درسو پهن نکرده جمع کنی
چون از الان شروع میکنی باید زیاد و سریع بخونی
تو همون راهبردی کانون رو هم که شخصی سازی کنید تازه همون ۲ هفته رو به هر آزمونی اختصاص بدی میشه ۶ تا آزمون تا ۲۷ ام و اگر بتونی زوج کتابا رو هم بخونی کل پایه رو با پیش ۱ میبندی
البته این مثاله باز بقیه نیان بگن چی میگی تو مگه مشاوری مگه فلانی مگه بهمانی :Yahoo (4): 
مثال زدم که وقت اونقدر زیاده که حتی اگه برنامه اصلی کانون رو هم پیاده کنی ۶ تا آزمون اولش رو میتونی بری جلو!و راحت به آزمون ۲۷ ام برسی
موفق باشی

----------


## vida76

یه نکته رو همینجا میگم که همین خانم/آقا هم گفتن 
"اینطوری میتونم برگردم و سراغ منابع دیگه ای هم برم"
نه به هیچ عنوان چند منبع نداشته باشید
به هیچ عنوان
کسی که از بهمن میخواد شروع کنه باید از هر درس ۱ منبع داشته باشه،باز نیاید بگید چه منبعی
هر چی داری همونو ولی خوب بخون روش کامل مسلط مسلط شو
و منبع شما برای هر درس باید یک کتاب و به علاوه ی تستای سراسری و سنجشای بعد عید باشه و لاغیر
یک منیع رو انتخاب کنید یکی دیگه رو جمع کنید جلوی چشمتون نباشه،اینقدر کمال‌گرایی و پرفکت گرایی رو قاطی کارتون نکنید بیست تا منبع بیارید آخرم هیچی به هیچی
یه دونه منبع والسلام
به هیچ عنوان به هیچ عنوان چند منبعی نباشید اونم از این موقع سال
اینم تجربه منه،من مشاور نیستم باز بعضی مشاور پسندا نیان بگن تو چی میگی مگه مشاوری
نه فقط دارم تجربه م رو به اشتراک میذارم
چند منبعی=به باد فنا رفتن یادگیری و کنکور
اونم از این موقع سال!
موفق باشید
یا علی

----------


## VahidT

> یه نکته رو همینجا میگم که همین خانم/آقا هم گفتن 
> "اینطوری میتونم برگردم و سراغ منابع دیگه ای هم برم"
> نه به هیچ عنوان چند منبع نداشته باشید
> به هیچ عنوان
> کسی که از بهمن میخواد شروع کنه باید از هر درس ۱ منبع داشته باشه،باز نیاید بگید چه منبعی
> هر چی داری همونو ولی خوب بخون روش کامل مسلط مسلط شو
> و منبع شما برای هر درس باید یک کتاب و به علاوه ی تستای سراسری و سنجشای بعد عید باشه و لاغیر
> یک منیع رو انتخاب کنید یکی دیگه رو جمع کنید جلوی چشمتون نباشه،اینقدر کمال‌گرایی و پرفکت گرایی رو قاطی کارتون نکنید بیست تا منبع بیارید آخرم هیچی به هیچی
> یه دونه منبع والسلام
> ...


ببخشید یه سوال فارغ از این تاپیک بپرسم ازتون ، بیوتکنولوژی رتبه چند میخواد واسه قبولی؟ حقیقت داره که قبولیش از پزشکی سخت تره؟ شما چرا نرفتید پزشکی؟ بهتون تبریک میگم بابت قبولی این رشته سخت

----------


## mohammad_kh199

فقط یه پشت کنکوری میفهمه این زمان تا کنکور چقدر ارزشمنده با جون و دل بخونین تمام سعیتون رو بکنین میرسید بخدا تهش اگرم نشد پشیمون نمیشید چون همه تلاشتون رو کردین فقط زندگی رو ادامه بدین رو به جلو برید همیشه پشت کنکور نمونید هیچ جوره

----------


## vida76

> ببخشید یه سوال فارغ از این تاپیک بپرسم ازتون ، بیوتکنولوژی رتبه چند میخواد واسه قبولی؟ حقیقت داره که قبولیش از پزشکی سخت تره؟ شما چرا نرفتید پزشکی؟ بهتون تبریک میگم بابت قبولی این رشته سخت


سلام وحید جان
بیوتکنولوژی ۲ حالت داره،یکی اینکه دکتری پیوسته بیاری که آره رتبه خیلی خیلی خوبی میخواد
یکی هم ناپیوسته،یعنی از کارشناسی میری بیوتک میخونی که اونم رتبه خوبی ولی نه در حد دکتری میخواد میدونم چندتا دانشگاه ملی اومدن کارشناسی این رشته رو آوردن ولی کار سخت تره،چرا چون باید هر بار امتحان بدی و بری بالاتر منکه مشهد میخونم به چشم خودم دیدم که خیلی از بچه ها نکشیدن و همون ترمای اول بوسیدن گذاشتن کنار!
شاخه ها هم ایناست:بیوتکنولوژی پزشکی،بیوتکنولوژی دارویی،بیوتکنولوژی میکروبی و نانوتکنولوژی و...
بیوتکنولوژی کشاورزی و... 
ولی یه چیزی بگم بهت
اسمش قشنگه میگی بیوتک میخونم
اونم تازه خیلیا نمیشناسن میگن چی هس :Yahoo (105): 
بعد میگم اِ چطور منتظر واکسن کرونا هستید بعد نمیدونید بیوتک چیه
در کل دوره های خفنی هم هر سال برگزار میشه که مدارک بین المللی داره
واکسن سازی مقدماتی و پیشرفته،مهندسی پروتئین و آنزیم و نرم افزارای بیوانفورماتیکی و دوره های مختلف طراحی دارو و واکسن و...
حقیقتا رشته ای هست که کار ‌میطلبه و علاقه نداشته باشی همون بهتر که نیای
ما هم که خوندیم اکثر بچه ها برای ارشد زدن ژنتیک تربیت مدرس که بعدش یه کاری و درآمدی داشته باشن،بازار کار خوبی نداره
و اینکه واقعا درسا ناجورن،منم الان دیگه زیست و شیمی و اینا که فول شدم تو این سالا،بیوتک رو تموم کردم و میخوام این ترم کنکور بدم برم پزشکی
از مهر میخواستم بخونم نشد،کارای دانشگاه خیلی وقتمو گرفت
این ترم دیگه میخونم برم ایشالا واسه پزشکی حداقل یه درآمدی داشته باشم
بعضی از دوستامم شرکت زدن و مثلا یه چیز ساده مثه آگار تولید میکنن و درآمدای خیلی خوبی دارن که البته بستگی داره دفتر رشد دانشگاه کمک کنه و اینا واقعا رشته موفقی هست اگه کسی کار تولیدی بکنه
چون رشته در واقع رشته ی تولیدی و آزمایشگاهی هست
هزارتا دستگاه و لوازم آزمایشگاهی رو هم باید کار باهاش رو بلد باشی که این خودش یکی دو سال زمان میبره
و نکته ای هم که هست جزو رشته های بین رشته ای هست،شما باید از مهندسی مکانیک تاااا انواع نرم افزارای بیوانفورماتیکی و غیر بیو انفورماتیکی رو بلد باشی بماند به آزمایشگاه و اینا،به علاوه باید مثلا بیوفیزیک بلد باشی تلفیق زیست و فیزیک
بیوشیمی بلد باشی
میدونی چی میگم!؟
تلفیقیه
من خودم یه طرح داشتم برای الکتروریسی یک دارو روی الیاف نانو نتونستم انجامش بدم..................و خیلی ناراحتم
هنوز خیلی مونده تا پیشرفت کنه ولی تو حوزه های نانو تو کشورمون خوب بوده تا اینجا
امیدوارم برات خوب توضیح داده باشم
موفق باشی

----------


## HIRAD.K

راستش منم میخوام شروع کنم واسه کنکور و تقریبا صفرم،مشکلم اینه که نمیدونم چه برنامه ای بریزم چون از همه ازمونا که عقبم ولی مصمم که تو همین هفته شروع کنم
نظرتون واسه شروع چیه؟

----------


## VahidT

> سلام وحید جان
> بیوتکنولوژی ۲ حالت داره،یکی اینکه دکتری پیوسته بیاری که آره رتبه خیلی خیلی خوبی میخواد
> یکی هم ناپیوسته،یعنی از کارشناسی میری بیوتک میخونی که اونم رتبه خوبی ولی نه در حد دکتری میخواد میدونم چندتا دانشگاه ملی اومدن کارشناسی این رشته رو آوردن ولی کار سخت تره،چرا چون باید هر بار امتحان بدی و بری بالاتر منکه مشهد میخونم به چشم خودم دیدم که خیلی از بچه ها نکشیدن و همون ترمای اول بوسیدن گذاشتن کنار!
> شاخه ها هم ایناست:بیوتکنولوژی پزشکی،بیوتکنولوژی دارویی،بیوتکنولوژی میکروبی و نانوتکنولوژی و...
> بیوتکنولوژی کشاورزی و... 
> ولی یه چیزی بگم بهت
> اسمش قشنگه میگی بیوتک میخونم
> اونم تازه خیلیا نمیشناسن میگن چی هس
> بعد میگم اِ چطور منتظر واکسن کرونا هستید بعد نمیدونید بیوتک چیه
> ...


ممنون از توضیحاتتون ، حقیقتش اینکه گفتید میخواید از این رشته کنار بکشید یکم شوکه ام کرد چون این رشته رویای خیلی هاست ، هرچند تو ایران زیاد آینده ای نداره ولی چه میشه کرد، انشالله موفق باشید و امسال با یه رتبه خوب پزشکی قبول شید

----------


## vida76

> راستش منم میخوام شروع کنم واسه کنکور و تقریبا صفرم،مشکلم اینه که نمیدونم چه برنامه ای بریزم چون از همه ازمونا که عقبم ولی مصمم که تو همین هفته شروع کنم
> نظرتون واسه شروع چیه؟


سلام دوست عزیز
اولا خداروشکر که میخوای شروع کنی و مطمئنم اگر شروع کنی امسال میتونی بترکونی و کلا کنکور این موش کثیف رو نصفش کنی
و حقت رو از این زندگی بگیری :Y (459): 
و در مورد برنامه که پرسیدی همه رو توضیح دادم تو همون نوشته اول ولی به مرور توضیحاتم با جواب دادن به سوالات بچه ها جزئی تر و کامل تر شد همه کامنتا رو بخون
زیاد گفتم که اگه میخوای با برنامه آزمونهایی مثل کانون که برنامه راهبردیش نسبت به بقیه بهتره و معلومه یه فکری پشت این برنامه هست ،پیش بری میتونی اونو شخصی سازی کنی و اینا
اگرم دوست داری میتونی با برنامه خودت پیش بری
من همه چیز رو از صفر تا صد توضیح دادم و کلیت قضیه رو بیان کردم
کامنتای بچه ها رو بخون و سوالاشون رو که جواب دادم اگه سوالی بود و هنوز ابهامی بود در خدمتم
من مشاور نیستم فقط دارم نظرم و تجربه خودم رو بیان میکنم

----------


## vida76

> ممنون از توضیحاتتون ، حقیقتش اینکه گفتید میخواید از این رشته کنار بکشید یکم شوکه ام کرد چون این رشته رویای خیلی هاست ، هرچند تو ایران زیاد آینده ای نداره ولی چه میشه کرد، انشالله موفق باشید و امسال با یه رتبه خوب پزشکی قبول شید


مرسی،کنار میکشم که چند سال بعد با اسنپ مسافرکشی نکنم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
واسه پسرا بد نیست چون مخ فنیشون بیشتره دوستام اختراع کردن و اختراعات رو به قیمت های خوبی فروختن و وضعشون خوبه
من مخ فنی ندارم همون کنار بکشم همینجا و بیش از این باعث خجالت جامعه بیوتک نشم بهتره
ما همون ‌زیست و پزشکی رو دوست داریم :Yahoo (4): 
اپلای میتونم بکنم برای آلمان و اینا،ولی پول ندارم برم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Eli..

> سلام بروبکس خوشگل
> من یه تاپیک زدم در مورد شروع از بهمن و صفر مطلق،بچه ها اومدن گفتن که حاجی اینکه فقط انگیزشی بود و توخالی
> اگه مرد میدونی بیا بزن لنگش کن و راهکاری برنامه ای چیزی که مجرب و تجربه شده باشه ارائه بده تا ما رو هم از این سردرگمی خلاص کنی
> چیکار کنیم که اگه از بهمن شروع کردیم موفق بشیم،بیا و دقیق اینا رو مو به مو توضیح بده و فقط طبل توخالی نباش که بیای الکی زر مفت بزنی و ما گوشمون از این انگیزشی منگیزشیا پره...
> خیل خب
> منم تصمیم گرفتم که یه زمانی بذارم و بیام دقیقا توضیح بدم که باید چیکار کنید و دقیقا چه برنامه هایی رو پیاده کنید
> چون خانه از پای بست ویران است اول به چندتا نکته اشاره میکنم بعد از اون چندتا راهکار برای مشکلات و بعدشم چطوری درس بخونیم و چیا رو بخونیم و چیکار کنیم که اگه از بهمن یا حتی اسفند شروع کردیم بازی رو ببریم و کنکور بی پ د ر رو بشونیم سر جاش
> خب
> اولین نکته ای که وجود داره بحث ساعت مطالعه و کیفیت اونه،تو اون تاپیک گفتم دیر اومدی نخواه زود بری
> ...


ویدا جووون مرسی .صداقت تو حرفات موج میزنه!!! مرسی از راهنماییت :Yahoo (8):

----------


## vida76

> ویدا جووون مرسی .صداقت تو حرفات موج میزنه!!! مرسی از راهنماییت


جاناااا
خواهش میکنم :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Zigzag

چقدر شبیه منی تو دختر 

ببین من این مدل مرورتو درست متوجه نشدم ،میشه در قالب این مثالم برام توضیح بدی ؟
مثلا امروز شنبس و یکم ماهه،من تابع رو شرو میکنم خوندن ،تیکه تیکه میخونم ،پنج شنبه تابع من تموم میشه ،ینی درس نامشو خوندم ،تستای زوج و فرد مربوط به هر بخشی که خوندمم از درس نامه زدم ،حالا بیا ادامه مرورارو تو بگو پلیز

----------


## vida76

> چقدر شبیه منی تو دختر 
> 
> ببین من این مدل مرورتو درست متوجه نشدم ،میشه در قالب این مثالم برام توضیح بدی ؟
> مثلا امروز شنبس و یکم ماهه،من تابع رو شرو میکنم خوندن ،تیکه تیکه میخونم ،پنج شنبه تابع من تموم میشه ،ینی درس نامشو خوندم ،تستای زوج و فرد مربوط به هر بخشی که خوندمم از درس نامه زدم ،حالا بیا ادامه مرورارو تو بگو پلیز


سلام جانا
خب حالا پنجشنبه ست مثلا تموم کردی درسنامه و تستای زوج و فردو 
ضریبی ۵ رو از قبلش نگه دار و نزن
خب
به محض اینکه تموم کردی میری یه رب ساعتی استراحت میکنی برمیگردی میای یه مرور کلی میکنی چطوری اینطوری که همه فرمولا رو نگاه میکنی،بعد به خودت مثلا تو همین تابع توضیح میدی که خب چطوری برای توابع کسری دامنه میگرفتم،چطوری برای رادیکالیا،اگه فرجه زوج باشه اگه فرد باشه اگه ...
همه رو خلاصه از دم یه مرور کلی میکنی،مرور با خوندن فرق میکنی،مرور سریعه توضیحیه 
یا ممکنه نکات مهم فرمولای مهم رو بنویسی،خلاصه همونا رو مرور کن 
بعد تستای مارک داری که احیانا نتونستی بزنی چندتا رو مرور کن
دوباره و ۳ باره حل کن
بار اول ممکنه وقتت یه ساعتی بره
بعدش میری سراغ درسای دیگه
دوباره همون شب برمیگردی دوباره مرور میکنی 
این بار وقتت کمتر میره
فرداش مرور میکنی دوباره یعنی جمعه(میتونی برای ابینگهاوس کلا شبا یکی دو ساعت خالی کنی وقتی خوابت میاد ذهنت گنجایش فصل جدید مطلب جدید نداره نرو بگیر بخواب بلکه بیدار بمون ابینگ ها رو اجرا کن)
دوباره پس فرداش مرور کن یعنی شنبه
بعد از پنجشنبه ای که فصلو تموم کردی ۷ روز بشماری میشه پنجشنبه هفته بعد درسته؟ و از پنجشنبه مثلا فرض میگیریم ۵ ام بهمن هست،۳۰ روز هم بشمری میشه ۵ اسفند درسته؟این دوتا تاریخ رو هم باید مرور کنی و یه جا یادداشت کنی یادت نره
پس شد یه رب بعد که درسو تموم کردی، همون شبی که درسو تموم کردی،فردایی که درسو تموم کردی،پس فردایی که درسو تموم کردی،یه هفته بعد از اینکه درسو تموم کردی،یه ماه بعد اینکه درسو تموم کردی
امیدوارم خوب توضیح داده باشم
نکته:ضریبای ۵ رو و تستای مارک دار رو تو همین مرور ها کم کم میزنی،میتونی از تستای سراسری هم برای مرور آخر یعنی یک ماه بعد از خوندن فصل استفاده کنی
موفق باشی

----------


## گمنام فاطمه

> سلام بروبکس خوشگل
> من یه تاپیک زدم در مورد شروع از بهمن و صفر مطلق،بچه ها اومدن گفتن که حاجی اینکه فقط انگیزشی بود و توخالی
> اگه مرد میدونی بیا بزن لنگش کن و راهکاری برنامه ای چیزی که مجرب و تجربه شده باشه ارائه بده تا ما رو هم از این سردرگمی خلاص کنی
> چیکار کنیم که اگه از بهمن شروع کردیم موفق بشیم،بیا و دقیق اینا رو مو به مو توضیح بده و فقط طبل توخالی نباش که بیای الکی زر مفت بزنی و ما گوشمون از این انگیزشی منگیزشیا پره...
> خیل خب
> منم تصمیم گرفتم که یه زمانی بذارم و بیام دقیقا توضیح بدم که باید چیکار کنید و دقیقا چه برنامه هایی رو پیاده کنید
> چون خانه از پای بست ویران است اول به چندتا نکته اشاره میکنم بعد از اون چندتا راهکار برای مشکلات و بعدشم چطوری درس بخونیم و چیا رو بخونیم و چیکار کنیم که اگه از بهمن یا حتی اسفند شروع کردیم بازی رو ببریم و کنکور بی پ د ر رو بشونیم سر جاش
> خب
> اولین نکته ای که وجود داره بحث ساعت مطالعه و کیفیت اونه،تو اون تاپیک گفتم دیر اومدی نخواه زود بری
> ...


یه سوال پزشکی آوردین آخر یا نه

----------

